# Kanzen Kenpo Update



## rwmk (Nov 3, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about the status of Kanzen Kenpo and it's remaining schools? I know that Joe Foster was starting a new system called kenjute, but the webpage kenjute.com is still inactive a year later? He opened a new adult only dojo, but I'm not sure if its still open? Plus, are the remaining schools in BC and AB following suit and changing over to the new kenjute circulum? 

Which by the way is really just a modified version of Kanzen Kenpo, for all of you unfamiliar with the changes.

By the way, in response to a post put up a few years ago, Kanzen Kenpo is not just a rehash of American Kenpo. Kanzen is really Foster's own system, which uses "fewer" techniques, more manipulations from what looks like Chin na joint locking, more focus on traditional weapons, a bit of ground fighting, and tournament sparring. And make no mistake about it Foster is a master, I've seen him move and he is a panther. The techniques can be applied several times over in different self-defence situations, and Tracy's techniques comprise a large portion of the traditional katas in the system, while direct american kenpo grafting into the system is less obvious. So, in response, Kanzen is an effective Kenpo system. I'd say it is somewhere between tracy's and american kenpo. it has the grace of american kenpo but the direct no nonsense of tracys as well. I was never directly under Foster myself nor do I have any remaining ties to Kanzen (I got to testing for brown before moving away a few years ago). I'm currently working on American Kenpo and I am ready to test for 3rd brown in tracys. So while I'm no master myself I've seen a lot of all three arts, and I am confident in confirming the martial value of Kanzen. I joined tracys cause I wanted to learn more "kenpo" techniques than kanzen offers, but I have much better basics and form because of my kanzen training.


----------



## John Bishop (Nov 3, 2006)

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=399&highlight=joe+foster


----------



## jaybacca72 (Dec 2, 2006)

it's pretty obvious to me that this guy referring to foster doesn't know what he is talking about. i trained personally with him and all the seniors blacks in the school for many years and was the first person to learn kanzen kenpo to black belt and waiting a entire year for the others to test so i decided to start training in other arts while at foster's school. you people should really know what they are talking about before the go on defending certain things and individuals.
later
jay


----------



## dutch_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

1.  kanzen kenpo is the be all and all of martial arts.  it may even be so good as to have been banned by the UFC commission (although this is unconfirmed at this time).

2.  rumour has it the one kanzen school left in london will be converting to kenjute in 2007.

3.  foster is training his own security force (with a combined kanzen/kenjute curriculum they'd have to be unstoppable).  he has quite the little following of wannabe tough guys, you could even say a "gang", that like to get together and  bang  on each other. 

4.  diddley diddley diddler


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2006)

Bottom line on Foster:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6862

No idea on the quality etc of the art.


----------



## Seabrook (Oct 5, 2007)

dutch_boy said:


> kanzen kenpo is the be all and all of martial arts. it may even be so good as to have been banned by the UFC commission (although this is unconfirmed at this time).


 
Please tell me that you really don't believe this, LOL.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Oct 5, 2007)

jamie i can tell you this that he is only joking 100%, dutchboy is one of my private students when i have time to work with him unfortunately it hasn't been that often lately. the less i see of kanzen or it's new gay name kenjute the better.
much later
Jason Arnold
Warrior Metal Intl
CANADA


----------



## never-finished-learning (Feb 14, 2014)

just started kenjute with master foster thus far he has not given me any reason to believe that both he and his system are anything but genuine


----------



## Blindside (Feb 14, 2014)

never-finished-learning said:


> just started kenjute with master foster thus far he has not given me any reason to believe that both he and his system are anything but genuine



So his conviction of child molestation doesn't bother you?


----------



## wonton (Nov 14, 2014)

He was never convicted.  Charges were dropped.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 14, 2014)

So this newspaper article is in error?


----------

